# Forum Offer - Fracino Ariete + Mazzer Super Jolly Manual doser £1300 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Ariete and a Mazzer Super Jolly Manual (doser) is £1300 for Forum members - let me know if you are interested.......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone for a great package deal?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Doesn't have to be a SJ - I'm happy to discuss grinder options if there is a particular grinder you would prefer to pair the machine with


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

After a lot of people have asked about a steel drip tray as opposed to the black plastic one, Fracino have told me that if requested the old style steel drip tray can be fitted to a new Ariete to look like this......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do an Ariete / Luxomatic machine/grinder combo for £1400........give me a shout if you are interested!!

Andy


----------

